# CPAP machine as a respirator



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

ASRs have a Filter to filter out particulates. While a CPAP has a small filter, it isn’t sized for any significant amounts of particulates.

It sounds like a poor idea to me.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would place the machine outdoors and pipe the air in as the CPAP only has a tiny dust filter. A few years age my CPAP was tested and I had them hook up a couple of extra hoses to see if there was a pressure drop with more hose. It was negligible. As long as it supplys positive pressure it will work.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

stevew700 said:


> The work masks/respirators are on-size-fits-all and it's not easy to get a proper seal.


Are you talking about disposable masks (which don't sound appropriate for your use, and you probably can't these days anyway) or a half (or full) mask cartridge respirator? The later absolutely do come in different sizes. You might have to order online.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Should be OK so long as you keep the blower in clean air.

More power to you for improvising a use for a device that I often view as a cure that's worse than the affliction.

You could crank it up to 20 cm H₂O and consider it your turbocharger! :biggrin2: Just kidding, there isn't a CPAP mask made that'll hold 20 cm.


----------



## stevew700 (Sep 23, 2015)

I saw a pro system on Amazon but I lost the name and the link. It had a hood attached to a long yellow hose and a machine on the other end that was probably a blower. It's not the system with an air tank or with the filtration behind you on your belt. I Wish I knew the exact name. 


Yes, the CPAP this assumes only clean air coming in. And the user is moving slowly and carefully to avoid pulling the mask off. 



If it works, I can also use it for circuit soldering projects where my face is close to the smoke of the burning solder. 



It's possible the mask could pick up a chemical smell with use , but I'll see about that and about how long a hose extension can be made. 


You're right surferdude, for me, CPAP therapy turns sleep into a 7-8 hour job .


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Why not just buy a $30 cartridge respirator? Are you actually doing anything that requires supplied air? Most home projects don't and standard cartridge style respirators work just fine.


----------

